# My R34 racer, R32 racer, R32 road car



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, for starters, here's a picture of Nov 2001 of me and my car on Zandvoort:


























More to follow.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*More R34 pictures: Donington 25 feb 2002*

www.pbase.com/image/1272051 

www.pbase.com/image/1272066 

www.pbase.com/image/1272069 

www.pbase.com/image/1272071


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Oh OK*

All those memories of laps around Donington with you Andre. 

Especially this conversation after you had been given the all clear in the pits to have a thrash without me holding the laptop.

ANDRE (as we are going into/through Craner Curvers and round the Old Hairpin in the wet): 

"Ya now ve have understeer, Ya und now ve have oversteer, come on Mister Porsche driver, get out of ze way".

ME (as we are going into the next left/right which I think is Macleans): 

"Sooooooooooooooooo Andre how many times have you been round Donington".

ANDRE:

"It iz my first time. Ya Glen you see, understeering and oversteering, THIS IS FUN YA" 

GLEN:

Whilst smiling I was saying in my head "Oh my God what I am I doing here".

Must say though it was absolute fun and Andre is a coooool driver :smokin: :smokin: .

Thanks again Andre.

glen


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Donington*

Thanks Glen

This was one occasion I'll not forget easily. I absolutely love Donington. It was absolutely great to drive there, especially because of the rain which came down in the good old English way during the greater part of the day. That was the first time I drove the car in the wet; and I only had 0.6 bar of boost, remember ? The Porker was trying so hard to get rid of us; poor devil. No chance really. He was pushing very hard all the time, lots of oversteer. Could have smoked a cigar and drink a whiskey at the same time..... Expect to see me there again to have some more fun !!
At the end of the day Calum got a treat (still wet) - his comment afterwards was quite funny "when you left the pit lane I thought Oh my God you're going into the first corner way too fast, you're going to spin - but nothing happened ! Absolutely amazing how the car handles".

Next time we don't need a laptop any more. All the data is logged on the Motec.. and the boost pressure will be slightly up....    

Andre.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Picture of my two rather damaged R32's*

http://www.pbase.com/image/4346663


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Happy memories*

That ride around Donington was something else (went before Glen). Let me know if you do it again. I will be there:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*You're On M8*

We'll do Dave !


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Pictures Zolder 17 Jan 2002*

Added 010902:

Zolder 17 Jan 2002

Zolder 17 Jan 2002 

Dirty Harry...

Zolder 17 Jan 2002

Zolder 17 Jan 2002

Zolder 17 Jan 2002

engine bay 

Wheehay...

Zolder 17 Jan 2002

Zolder 17 Jan 2002

Xenon light works as well.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*O yeah, got a few video's too.*

Cruising down Zolder circuit on 17 Jan 2002 to run in the engine.

Cruising..

Exit pits

These vid's are compressed using DivX4.12. In case you need that software right click here (860 kB)


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

somberg....great pictures of your great race car. Can you give us a few specs? Engine, gearbox, chassis, anything you can disclose would be great. What class do you compete in??

Sorry ...I'm such a nosy git sometimes   :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Andre,

Hope you don't mind, I edited your first post to show the actual images. Did you not want this?

Cem


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Nosy Git*

@Dino,

Good idea. I'll post some specs of the car later !

@Cem,

No I don't mind at all. Wanted to do that myself, couldn't get the pictures in for some reason so I put in the links. If you don't mind, I don't mind..

Andre.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice collection of machinery you've got yourself, Andre. I can see that R34 gets its fair share of workouts. Looks like a real racer. Sweet!

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks Andre


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

eh?
juz seen some pic on ur site andre

what were u doing in HK huh? shopping?
hehe

nice pics BTW

LL


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Great pics Andre!


----------



## Mick Trainer (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice Vids but I do think we need- In car, one lap at speed footage. 

Mick.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*In-car video..*

will be there as well in the near future. I haven't got any at the moment.  

Not suprised to see an Australian ask for in-car vid's - it was invented by the Australians !


----------



## Mick Trainer (Aug 26, 2002)

We come up with all the good ideas 

When you get the footage send it my way. Car sounds very nice. Would love more interior shots too. Cage looks very nice. Did you fabricate it?

Mick.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Ok, ok !*

The car is built by Nismo early 1999 and kept by NME (Nissan Motorsport Europe); they entered it into the 1999 24H race on the Nurburgring. It's basically an N1 racer, including 120 liter tank.

I'll see if I have some more interior shots, if not, I'll make them after the wiring for the Motec M880 + ADL is finished.

Andre.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice piece of kit that Andre 

Well tasty!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

Dan, it is !!  :smokin:


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Hee-hee*

That car looks bloody familair too me Andre !! 

I miss it, really.

Gaz.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Deja vu*

Quite sure that was in a previous life then... somewhere in the neighbourhood of St. Helens, Merseyside and etc. :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

somberg...I'm pretty sure I have a big poster of your car on my wall. Its off an old GTR Magazine (2000 I believe), and its of Andy M. a the ring.... same car right?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Check*

Dino,

Yes that could well be. I didn't know it was also featured in the GTR Magazine. Wish I could get a copy of that !
I've got an article in the CAR magazine sept. '99 issue. Must be more articles around !

Andre.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

somberg, the car wasn't featured in GTR mag, I believe it was just a special on Middlehurst and a few of his coustomers. The poster came with the magazine.
I also have an old Autocar with Andy standing on the top of the bonnet of his race car...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Bonnet*

Hmm - I've got two bonnets, neither of them with a dent in it... I'll ask him next time I've got him on the phone :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*bonnet...*

....mind you ....Andy looks quite light!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Andy Light*

Yes, and about one head smaller than me.  
You wouldn't see me on top of the bonnet, I can tell you ! :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

Andre,

Nice car! I hope I ever get a chance to see it at Zandvoort.

What happened with the R32's, was it in the Netherlands?
Years ago I saw a red R32 (with black?) running in the Konings klasse on Zandvoort and I remember one of the car having a Swedish name on it which I can't recall, was it you? (Somberg sounds so familiar)


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

John

I think there's a small video of the car on Zandvoort on [/url]www.8200rpm/com
Perhaps I can get the car ready fo...lue back). Perhaps you saw that one ?
Andre.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Andre*

The car was pictured in GT-R mag in approx august '99. From memory it was a pull out poster. Andy still has one on the wall in the showroom flanked by pictures from the 'ring 99. If you look carefully you might even see me with dirty hands.

Trust me, I'm a mind of information !

Gazmo


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dirty Garry*

Gaz

I'd like one of them magazines please ! And as for the mind and dirty hands: I'll remember that ..   :smokin: 

Andre.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Hmmmmm*

Andre,

Thought everybody knew I was a pervert (not as much as glen though)

I might have one kicking about I'll have to check. If not, I'm sure we can find one from somewhere for you

Gaz.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*A dirty hand is a joy forever*

or was that a dirty mind ? Dear me, this Foster's stuff is getting to my head... 

That would be VERY nice if you would be able to get that, Gaz !

Andre.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Beer*

Back on Stella tonight !!

Oh dear !!

Normal service is resumed !!

Gaz


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

somberg...if you are after that old magazine I know of a place that sells GTR Mag backnumbers. They cost twice as much as the nomal price but are in pretty good condition and the posters have never been removed. Let me know if you want one...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dino

Great ! I'll wait for Gaz to find out; if he doesn't have it, then I'd like to take your offer !

Andre.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

OK


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*R32 racer pictures*

Pictures of my R32 racer. This was one of the Janspeed built Group N cars. Sadly enough it was destroyed in a fire caused by my neighbour after it was completely stripped and rebuilt with carbon parts all over. Weight: around 1200 kgs.. (that was before the fire..)

Zandvoort 1998 - 1 

Zandvoort 1998 - 2 

Zandvoort 1998 - 3


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

andre...very nice once again! Its a real pity how the car ended up All that carbon ...too.....


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*More R34 racer pictures*

Nürburgring June 1999 - 1

Nürburgring June 1999 - 2

Nürburgring May 1999 - 1

Nürburgring May 1999 - 2


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

DCD said:


> *andre...very nice once again! Its a real pity how the car ended up All that carbon ...too.....  *


Dino

Everything gone in 1 hour. We couldn't find back any carbon, it was completely gone..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hope you got smething back through the insurance!! I saw the picture you posted of the burned wrecks...not a happy sight!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Connolly leather R32 GT-R pictures*

R32 GT-R 1

R32 GT-R 1

R32 GT-R 1

R32 GT-R 1


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Andre, sell the M5 and get another GTR man!!!


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Andre*

Not luck on the mag !! Mother dearest must have thrown it away when I moved southwards !!

Have you got anymore pics from the 'ring in 99 ??

Gaz


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dirty Mag*

@Gaz

Thanks for looking nonetheless. Re. pictures of the Ring: got one more picture with this German driver standing in front of my car with a very proud face (and that's what he should be allright :smokin: thankful to get the chance to drive that car  ) but I didn't upload it. It's also featured in the Nurburgring 2000 book (must get a copy myself still). Have you got any pictures ?

@Richie

The M5 is for sale. And I'll get me another GT-R sometime.

@Dino

Can you get a copy of that particular GT-R Magazine for me please ?

Andre.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Andre...next time I'm at the shop I'll pick it up for you


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Great !*

Thanks Dino !


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Gaz you seem to be spending a worringly large (by your previously high standards) ammount of time on the forum just recently.

Have you spoken with a GP about this?


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*I know !!*

I should stop.

Mind you in saying that, your getting sucked in too. My bloody clock is broken !! I ask ya, How many times do I have to tell you ? R32 clocks are broken as standard !! only the 4.30pm friday afternoon cars had ones that worked.

LOL

Gary.


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

And I had so much rethpect for you being the ' the main man', the skyline authority, the guru, the ultimate skyline motor construction engineer.( and best helpline I know)

But all is not lost...... We know you've been apart from your love, divorced from your dear L'pewl

On this occasion, but note , this one alone, you are found, not guilty of the charges brought against you.

But watch your step.........young man


Behaviour of this type, in the long term will not be tolerated!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*As promised: some specs*

Car is a N1 car built by Nismo for Nissan Motorsport Europe (NME); seem welded; full Nismo cage

Engine
Type
Nissan RB26DETT twin-turbo, 6 cylinders in-line, 24 valves,
DOHC, modified head, forged pistons, steel crank and bearings
Capacity 2568 cc
Power 450-600 BHP
Max RPM 8500
Motec M880 fully programmable ECU
Motec ADL datalogging
Modified wet sump with larger capacity
Clutch
Nismo sintered twin-plate
Gearbox
Getrag 6-speed
4WD system
ATESSA E-TS PRO Computer controlled variable,
electro-hydraulic with in-car adjustable torque split
Traction
Drivetrain general
4WD, disabled 4WS
Front
Single differential, integrated in sump
Rear
Computer controlled active LSD
Exhaust
100 mm custom Nismo low back-pressure type
Brakes
Front: Brembo R34 VSPEC-N1 355 mm with 4 pistons
Rear: Brembo R34 VSPEC-N1
Weight: too much. Will be reduced using carbon parts on the right places.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

> Weight: too much. Will be reduced using carbon parts on the right places


Andre...I read somewhere you are also using "Liptonice Light" to get rid of unwanted weignt


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Who told you that ?!?*

That's supposed to be secret  .. I think you're referring to Inspector Columbo there  
I can save about 5 more kilo's on myself; it's less than you can save on the rear bootlid but it's something.. and it's cheaper :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Its cheaper yes...but much harder! I've been trying that too....just can't do it


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Hard work*

Dino

The last 5 are harder than the first 15..  but it's hard anyway.
Eat less, don't drink, and do some fitness a couple of times a week :smokin: 

Andre.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Naaahhhh....I'd rather get carbon parts & more power  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*LOL*


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*I love it when a plan comes together*

Just reduced the weight from the rear boot lid from 12.1 to 1.9 kgs..   :smokin: 

Carbon R34 boot lids are now for sale !

Next: the doors. Almost broke my back trying to lift them, should reduce the weight by another 40 to 50 kgs in total :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Hard work*



somberg said:


> *Dino
> 
> The last 5 are harder than the first 15..  but it's hard anyway.
> Eat less, don't drink, and do some fitness a couple of times a week :smokin:
> ...


Hehe,you guys are too funny!
Always thought these were Seven owners worries    

Dino,eat the right amount,ban beer and swap with Chianti(less paunch)


...oh,and go for 50 more ponies


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

...oh,and Somb,

my compliments to you.Top racer 

somehow I knew Attessa wasn't essential for a racer.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, let me put it this way: ATTESSA sure comes in handy when it's raining, especially on the 'Ring :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

i see, the attesa is really good when you're on some tight curves or when drifting.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Andre...that is a great weight loss you got there!! I'm sure you will shed the expected weight by binning the stock doors. Another to think about is the rear wing and stays. They are pretty heavy and I'm pretty sure you can shed a few kgs there too! Make sure you weight the car after all the carbon has gone in....


I_Romo....I don't really drink beer. I'm a sucker for Barolo and all the north-east wines we make in our great country


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dino

Rear wing is under investigation at the moment; the std one introduces downforce while standing still caused by the sheer weight of it  
Have you ever tried to lift the dash btw ? Well, I did and it's heavy too. Another carbon candidate... probably after the doors :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dash should definetly be stripped out. Electra makes a carbon version of the R34:










Or how about the cam covers:










And for that damn heavy wing3.7kg)










Damn I love carbon!!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Andre you have a nice Skyline !!
I love your vids!!


:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*CARBON RULEZ*

Dino

Just came back from the carbon genius to get my bootlid and dump the doors. My righthand door was 28.4 kg, lefthand was 24.6 kg. That's without the std mirrors (2.3 kg together) and without the inside panels. I'm going save over 50 kgs on the doors alone !! Is that good or what !

I didn't know the dash was an R34 one. Any idea how much it costs ? What about the cam covers, how much are they ? The 3.4 kgs is that for the carbon spoiler ? (haven't weighed the std yet, feels heavier than 3.4 kgs though). Looks like it's a little bit higher too ? If the carbon spoiler indeed is 3.4, then I think it's too heavy. 
Also, I remember that I saw some weight figures on a site somewhere like a month ago or so. Have you seen that ? The Japanese seem to use a lot of aluminium honeycomb (quite heavy). My stuff is equipped with lightweight honeycomb (forgot the name of the material it's made from).

To be continued.. :smokin: 


@GTR R34: thanks. What vids are you referring to ? The ones on www.8200rpm.com ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Andre,

The dash pictured is a 33 one but I've seen their ads on car mags and they show one for the R34 too. Not sure the price but must be around ¥350,000. Cam covers are ¥150,000...you can see on their website:

http://www.electra-cps.com/e_framemain.htm

They make 2 types of doors for the R34, the race on weighs 2.8kg while the drag one weighs just 1.8kg!!!  

The spoiler I posted is made by Midori. I think it weighs so much as its designed more for road use than a competition piece...
here is the link:

http://www.midoriseibi.co.jp/seihin/aero/spoiler/index.html

If you manage to save 50kg then that si a great result! You can finally give up on that diet of yours!! Long live carbon parts!!:smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

have you ever considered racing it yourself in the Nurburg 24h?? my dad mechanics for one of the only UK teams there every year,its a cool event,and the Falken Skyline came 5th this time round i think. you may have a good chance


btw do you still have the HICAS enabled? or have you blocked it off?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Ring*

Paul

Yes I have. You'll see it appear on the Ring next season. With me in it.

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Ring*



somberg said:


> *
> 
> Yes I have. You'll see it appear on the Ring next season. With me in it.
> 
> Andre.:smokin: *


Yeah!Good to hear it.
So I must come back......

last year someone at Team Falken's hospitality took me...well,for you.We have the same name  

It's going to be another great week-end.

Go Andre!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Nice name, Andre  :smokin: 

Hicas is binned BTW.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Found more pictures*

when I was surfing tonight:

http://members.surfeu.de/home/michael.proske/gallery/pics199924hn/pics199924hn.html


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Struggling*

-- to get the wiring sorted. ABS/ETS loom is not what it's supposed to be and nobody knows...

Here's a low-res video of work in progress:

http://217.67.226.28/Video_Section/workinprogress.asf


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Struggling*



somberg said:


> *-- to get the wiring sorted. ABS/ETS loom is not what it's supposed to be and nobody knows...
> 
> Here's a low-res video of work in progress:
> 
> http://217.67.226.28/Video_Section/workinprogress.asf *


Andre, do you think you will ever get it back together???


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi
Lovley car ,i was wondering howmuch a year do you spend on racing/modifiing/maintaining etc every year, i know im nosey my mum always told me i was panokio, opps he tells liies, oh any way you get want im saying 

P.S lovely car, oh sorry ive already said that
K


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

*Pics and vids*

Hi, 

New here, or at least I had to re-register due to a different computer. As an introduction, I'm one of the people of the www.8200rpm.com website. 

The last ASF-video (Work in Progress) is being uploaded in hi-res at the moment. I also have taken some pictures of the car yesterday, I'll post those next year or so  . Some of the pictures featured in this topic were taken by me as well BTW.

Anyways, been interesting to investigate the R34 yesterday, especially the wiring. The carbon boot lid also makes a big weigth difference. You can lift the carbon lid with one hand, the original metal one requires (at least) two. Same for the fuel cell, by the way. These are featured in the pictures as well, I'll keep you posted.


Cheers,
Stéphane


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

*Updated video*

As promised, an upgraded version of the Work in Progress.... video. It's not top-quality, but better than the first one:

Videolink (right-click, save as)

More updated video-news on Sunday.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Updated video*



Stephane said:


> *As promised, an upgraded version of the Work in Progress.... video. It's not top-quality, but better than the first one:
> 
> Videolink (right-click, save as)
> 
> More updated video-news on Sunday. *


Thanks Stephane, looks a lot better.


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

You're welcome, Richie.

Here are a couple of still pictures, taken at the same occasion. These are a bit more sharp than the video, obviously 



Picture Gallery 

Cheers,
Stéphane


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome pictures man!!


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

*Website as well...*

Almost forgot about the website. I've been working on it last year, and I'll work on it to keep you all updated on the progress on the car during the next couple of months. 

It's not officially online, so don't bother about the URL for the long term. It's basically the direct URL to the site for the moment.

Somberg Motorsport Website

By the way, if you find any bugs or problems, send me a mail at [email protected] .

Cheers,
Stéphane


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ring*



I_Romo said:


> *
> last year someone at Team Falken's hospitality took me...well,for you.We have the same name
> Go Andre! *


By the way I_Romo, a bit off topic here, did you meet Dirk Schoysman overthere? He's a nice guy as well. We did an interview with him last year, and he also participated in a couple of videolaps (not in a Skyline) for us.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Nice Pictures*

Stephane !

I particulary like the Xenon one :smokin: 
The fuel cell picture is a picture of the carbon fuel bag container. Saves another 4 kg


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

Steph,

nope,I didn't meet Dirk.I only managed to get into the paddock on Sunday.
Even if he wasn't racing,I probably wouldn't have recognized him.......


I'm organizing a far better trip to the nur this year,and planning to stay the whole race week until Sunday.
So Andre,watch out for GT-R or Philips flags waving  ,I'll tell you where when it's time to go....

hope to get some footage too if some GT-Rs from this board will come back this year.

ciao,

Romo


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

anyways,

I'm really enjoying the details of Andre's N1 racer.

thaks! 

ciao,

Romo


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

*As promised, more pics...*

As promised, more pics from today. Today André and I have mounted the carbonfiber fuellcell in the back. Interesting to know that the wiring supports the desired fuelpump configuration, especially because it wasn't used in the previous set-up. We have also re-installed the ETS computer, and re-installed the lining in a proper way (for the time being, a perfectionist approach would require some additional work ). The wiring in itself has been de-mystified too, which also is a good result. 

Here are the pictures of today, and here is a short animation of how the fuellcell is mounted. 

Cheers, and we'll keep you posted,
Stéphane

P.S. I_Romo: I will be there this year as well, either with André, or the Recaro-Raeder team (Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VII) or with a group of friends. Last year I was ill unfortunately, so I missed it that time.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Hey Stephane, it looks like you guys are having a blast!!


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: As promised, more pics...*



Stephane said:


> P.S. I_Romo: I will be there this year as well, either with André, or the Recaro-Raeder team (Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VII) or with a group of friends. Last year I was ill unfortunately, so I missed it that time. [/B]


They were racing with Horst Von Saurma,weren't they?
There were 2 EvoVIIs last year and only one finished the race....

Thanks again for the new pics.
Please,keep us posted about Andre's site.

ciao,

Romo


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

Romo,

There were two teams indeed. One red-white Evo, this was the Sport Auto (German car mag) with Horst von Saurma. The other, the blue one featured here is the one I was talking about.

They didn't finish last year, mainly due to the fact that they had to rebuild the car because the other Evo had crashed into the side a race two weeks before the 24h. This year will hopefully be better.

And I'll try to keep the site updated as well, by the way. 

Cheers,
Stéphane


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Stephane said:


> *Romo,
> 
> There were two teams indeed. One red-white Evo, this was the Sport Auto (German car mag) with Horst von Saurma. The other, the blue one featured here is the one I was talking about.
> 
> ...


Nice lip on the Evo 7!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*No Evo's allowed*

.. in this thread


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*MoTeC electronics*

are up and running as per this evening    

Car's equipped with an N1 engine now.

Time for some work on the Abbey M/S dyno... :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: MoTeC electronics*



somberg said:


> *are up and running as per this evening
> 
> Car's equipped with an N1 engine now.
> 
> Time for some work on the Abbey M/S dyno... :smokin: *


Congrats Andre!!!!!!!!
  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Picture of the N1 engine that's currently in the car with a Nokia mobile taken by my son:


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

That's the way we want it, Andre  Congrats!

Cheers,
Stéphane

P.S. I've got a better picture of the engine taken with my own Canon EOS100 (you can't use it as a phone, but you can take rather nice pictures with it ), but there are some vague serverproblems at the provider right now.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Back from the dyno*

Electronics work, engine runs, just lots of smoke due to some bad turbo's  

To be continued. :smokin:


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

André,

Too bad about the turbos, I hope this problem can be solved soon as well. Good thing the electronics are up and running, that has been some work as well (as I know from experience )

As mentioned a picture of the engine:










Cheer,
Stéphane


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Stephane, you make some awesome pictures!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Car on show in Belgium; Nissan booth*


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Car at Abbey's Dynapack.com dyno*

on Feb 7th 2003


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Nice pics andre!!
BTW, your doors are a bit off colour , LOL!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

..but they are VERY light (about 3 kg incl. handle, hinges, etc.)


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

somberg said:


> *..but they are VERY light (about 3 kg incl. handle, hinges, etc.)  *


WOW, that is VERY LIGHT!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Original doors are almost 30 kg... 

each..:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Hi Andre*

It was great to see you on Saturday !!!!!

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Hi Henry

Very nice seeing you; I'll be back soon !  

Andre.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Hi Andre*

Likewise, was good to meet you on Saturday Andre, shame you're car still wasnt there.

Not sure how I missed Henry, although I kinda disappeared straight into the Dyno once I got there  What a cool toy 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dan

Very nice getting to know you finally !

The car was in the trailer already on Friday evening  We haven't come as far as we wanted but that's what can happen when you're going down an unpaved road. Still, all things considered, I'm sort of relieved because there were no major problems in the rather complex wiring; after we've fixed the turbo problems and some other small things, we'll give it another go. Also need to make some more quick release fittings; got another two engines that need mapping  

Yep, very cool tool indeed.:smokin: You were looking very happy in there  

In the mean time, don't let the 240 odd horse  make you mad  hehe :smokin: 

Andre.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Andre,

You're quote was the best ... "I wouldnt get out of bed for less than 300hp!" 

See you soon I hope,

Dan


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

We'll do.. :smokin: 

Andre.


----------



## vacoas (Aug 6, 2002)

*work*

Andre',
With all these mods you are doing to your R34 race car and the other GTR's you have,without being to personal, may I please ask in what line of work are you in?. I understand if you don't wish to reply, But I have often wondered how you seem to accumulated your Millions to spend on your Toy's of pleasure!!!!!!!.

regards,

Vacoas.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Vacoas

Embedded electronics hardware- and software development and production, www.acq.nl

Andre.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Nurburgring test on March 8th is lingering in the air...


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

And so it is  

Hadn't seen the doors fitted, but those have arrived as well I see. Looking forward to the 8th just a little bit.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Doors*

need some paint still; and some Viagra tape


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Doors*

need some paint still; and some Viagra tape


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Nurburgring test on March 8th is lingering in the air...  *


Andre, is that an "open" day?
Might be cool to watch.


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

Richie,

The Nürburgring is in terms of "access for the public" almost always open and accessible without a ticket. Even the VLN races are accessible for free! 

It is open in th 8th. The only time you need a ticket is the F1 on the F1 circuit, and the 24h race on the Nordschleife.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Stephane said:


> *Richie,
> 
> Even the VLN races are accessible for free!
> *


Except the pit area :smokin: you've got to pay there.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Keep me posted Andre, if I have the time I would love to come.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Time*

Richie,

You have ALL the time, like we all have !

It's merely a matter of PRIORITIES !


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Time*



somberg said:


> *Richie,
> 
> You have ALL the time, like we all have !
> 
> It's merely a matter of PRIORITIES !  *


LOL, so true!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*First laps on the Nurburgring*

March 8th 2003 pit lane exit


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Andre, how did you do??


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Who's this then?*

I told him not to touch the car yesterday, yet I found this picture on the web !


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Richie said:


> *Andre, how did you do?? *


Not too bad; did 3 laps of the Nordschleife + about 8 small laps GP circuit (Kurzanbindung). Got quite a lot of data to work on, plus a shopping list full of things to do. Nothing broke, nothing fell off (don't laugh but if there's one place on earth where shite like that happens, it's there  ). Now all we need to do is get rid of the shopping list and finish the engine mapping.:smokin:


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Does that shopping list include a passenger seat, or do I have to hold on to the roll cage? 

Countdown to April 11th commences:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

You will be strapped to the roll cage as you suspected  next to Roadrunner, the mascotte :smokin: 
Also, note that you will have to go on a diet or it will seriously influence speed in a negative way


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

somberg said:


> *You will be strapped to the roll cage as you suspected  next to Roadrunner, the mascotte :smokin:
> Also, note that you will have to go on a diet or it will seriously influence speed in a negative way   *


LOL, I've been with you in a car around the ring and without a seat is just insane, LOL   !!


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

@Andre: I managed to see all of the times the Skyline drove past on the Nordschleife, two of them are on film. I will create a complete movie about yesterday's Einstelfahrten, including a special Skyline segment 

I tried to move the guy touching your car, but he was trying to be a smartass to me


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Stéphane

Re. Skyline segment: that would be nice, looking forward to it  

Re. smartass: yep, that's what I noticed too.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*More 080303 Nurburgring pictures*


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

The car looks great Andre!!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Wow*

Andre,

I'm glad to know the test went fine.
I hope everything goes well.
Good luck!

Yours,
Shin


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

Shin ! 

The contours of the result of a lot of hard work (not only by me) is starting to show !

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Nurburgring video clip*

Click here for a video clip of my Skyline on the Ring on March 8th 2003 by Stéphane Veraert  

Nice clip Stéphane !!:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Andre,

I only get audio? Any ideas?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Hi Dino

No, it works for me  

I´ll check it once more.

:: edit: checked it left click works; plays right away in WMP.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Andre,

I can play it in Windows Media Player but I only get audio(Bjorg soundtrack)

I'm on a Mac so mybe that has something to do with it?

Thanks anyways


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Andre*

Good to see you back out in the car mate.

See Ya.

Glen


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Nurburgring video clip*



somberg said:


> *Click here for a video clip of my Skyline on the Ring on March 8th 2003 by Stéphane Veraert
> 
> Nice clip Stéphane !!:smokin: *


Great clip guys, thanks for sharing it!!
The Skyline looks right at home on the Ring!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

Glen. Expect to see more ! :smokin:


----------



## Synchro (Oct 19, 2002)

Andre,
Why weren't you at the 'Ring' yesterday the weather was good but cold and the track was fast !!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Because*

the car wasn't (and still isn't) finished; I haven't been over 5000 rpm since ECU mapping isn't finalized; no need to go there unless destroying engines is the name of the game...:smokin: 

So, instead of going there with all that nice weather  I've been working on a second engine that's going to be mapped on the engine dyno later this week :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*New rear carbon wing*


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

We are noticing changes on the car there! That's not supposed to happen. That way my videos and pictures are rendered out-of-date too soon


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*More changes*

Z-tune bonnet is waiting on it's turn to be put in place as well  :smokin: 

And the doors will have some (but not much) Bayside Blue paint of course.

So, in other words, you'd better charge your camera batteries 100%..


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Somberg really like Skyline
What are the specs of that blue evo ??


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Que ??*

Evo ??  :smokin:


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

@somberg: I think he is referring to a link I posted about the previous Recaro-Raeder Evo VII. They were running this car last year, and this is now replaced by the black and red coloured 996 GT3. 

The blue Evo was running at around 500hp, if it was running  

Nicky and Marcus Raeder are nice guys though, and they have quite a nice team up-and-running. Nicky took me around in a Accord Type-R last year, which was funny as well as the lap in the TVR Chimaera 4.5 with Jonathan Price (one of the drivers of the team)  

Excuse me for the off-topic.....


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Progress*

Engine now running on engine dyno. Pictures/video's to follow soon.


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

Cool  Looking forward to the vids and pics....

It's featured in this video as well:

VLN Einstelfahrten video (84Mb/WMV format)


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

84Mbs to go and downloading.
Thanks Steph for sharing.Can't wait to see Somberg in action

ciao

Romo


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Great vid Stephane!!!
BTW, did you get my PM?


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

@Ritchie: PM replied, sorry for the delay


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dyno result*

N1 turbo's
Std block, slightly ported head, ported exh mfds
MoTeC M880 ECU


555 Nm (/1.34 for foot pound)
401.6 kW (*1.365 for bhp)

EDIT correct figures:
556.8 Nm @ 6700 rpm
>480 Nm from 3600 rpm to 7800 rpm  

401.6 kW @ 7500 rpm

1.2 bar boost


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Dyno result*



somberg said:


> *N1 turbo's
> Std block, ported head, ported exh mfds
> MoTeC M880 ECU
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty damn good if you ask me.
Great work Andre!!!


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Video*

Stephane,

Great video. 

It's nice to have such a long video to watch, much better than most 20 sec internet clips.....

Guy


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

@Guy: Thanks, because most people have fast Internet connections at home or at the office downloading bigger movies isn't a problem anymore (and uploading them neither )

@somberg: Hmm, working out already @ 401,6Kw. Nice! Is this still the same engine-block that was mounted in December, or is it the ceramic ported one? 

RB = Race Bred


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*It's...*

not the one that was (and still is) in the car in December; it's the one built up from bits & pieces saved from the fire. Not bad for an engine built from scrap, is it


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: It's...*



somberg said:


> *. Not bad for an engine built from scrap, is it  *


LOL, not bad at all!!!!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Andre!*

Don't brake too much before jump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

[email protected] Well, at least not ON the jump


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Current rear & front view*

@Shin: I've got elastic knees  and some replacement titanium hips  hehe..



















Edit: changed wrong link
Edit2: Merged pictures into post.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks badass Andre! 

Love the carbon boot and spoiler...but the front pic is the back again.

BTW...how is the boot lid held closed?


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

That is pretty big wing.
Looks good Andre!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

@Dino: boot lid has 4 hood pins.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Doh....didn't spot those! But I'm sure you could keep it securely closed with the downforce that wing develops!!

Top car!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Andre,

Looking sweet.
Are you getting excited for the big event?

Cem.

p.s. where's the GTROC sticker?!


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

Aha....carbon tuning rocks  Cool features, mr. Somberg. Will you be at the VLN nr.4?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

@Stephane:

That'd be May 3rd, should be possible yes. Still need a camera mounting  

@Cem:

it's so small you can't notice it  

Which reminds me: advertising space for sale on the car !!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andre,

If the stickers too small we'll send you a load of them so you can cover up all that empty space  How many do you want?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

John,

You can send as many stickers as you want, but you won't beat the "sponsored by my wife" sticker....


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

Which reminds me


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Shin  for showing me Best Motoring video's 1999-2 and 1999-3 featuring my racer on them ! :smokin: 
-3 has an on-board lap Nurburgring in the wet. Quite nice !


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Andre, keep me posted on when the new car arives in the Low Lands!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Richie

That car can be seen at the 24H event on the Nurburgring. (edit: on show, not running in the race..)

I hope I'll have some pictures to post soon.:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

If you are talking about the car I think you are taliking about then I have a few pictures of it, shot at Tsukuba circuit


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Richie
> 
> That car can be seen at the 24H event on the Nurburgring. (edit: on show, not running in the race..)
> 
> I hope I'll have some pictures to post soon.:smokin: *


LOL, will it be registered by then?
Will you be picking it up at Rotterdam?

Post those pics, I want to see (DCD or Andre)!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dino,

are these pictures online ?


Richie,

Registration will take a while. Patience is the word... :smokin:


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

If you need a closed garage to store it in Rotterdam, let me know (I've got one ). Please keep me updated, because if it passes through HvH via R'dam travelling towards your home...I *have* to see it.

Congratulations jedenfalls


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

@ Andre:
Does it need a lot of things changed for you to get it through the RDW?

I am also close to R'dam, if it arrives there let me know. I would love to come see it   .


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Photo*

Hi,

I was glad to see you this weekend.
This is the photo of the car.
Only the wheels will be changed to TE37s.










The car has been mainteined by Nismo since new, and we have to wait for final confirmation about this deal from GTR Magazine and Nismo.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Nice one Andre!!!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

hehe :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Sweet - very sweet indeed.

Andre,
After we met on Saturday, Alex and I had a chat about which car _we'd_ get, and decided on the R-Tune.

Good choice, and I think the right one too.

Cem

p.s. Don't forget getting in touch with Robert!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

everyone.

Cem, glad you and Alex came to the same conclusion. Strange thing, looking at and driving in a few Skylines, finally ending up buying the car you haven't seen...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Dino,
> 
> are these pictures online ?
> 
> *


Hi Andre, they are now. I can send you full sized ones if you like. Plus if I dig around more I'm sure I can find others....problem is I have over 30GB of pics so it can take a while


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Nice car..*

Hi Dino

Thanks !

30 Gb - jeez.. would be nice having more of those though..
Can you email me the full sized pictures ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sure no problem...just give me your e-mail address. they are around 1.5 Mb each


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yup, definately made the right choice 

Cem


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Indeed, fine choice!

Was nice to meet you on Saturday Andre. Look forward to seeing the car!

Cheers.
Alex. :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

guys !

More pictures to follow. Plus an update on the racecar.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Wow, Dino, awesome pictures!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*More pictures of the R-tune by Dino*


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Very sweet car there Andre.

It'll be good for the Skyline world to finally have a presence on the ROAD in Holland again. I know Richie's happy and itching to get a ride in it!

I presume by looking at the profile on those tyres that the TE37's are 19".

Congrats.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

There's actually another Dutch bloke with an R33 Vspec on Dutch plates. What's the situation at your end then ?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I think I may have seen that R33 at Abbey M/S before. Is it a silver one?

I'm off to the States in a week or so. Bit of a pain in the a*se but it keeps the funds rolling in for future toys!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Ah, I think that's an English guy working in Holland. Another one indeed ! That makes two of them.:smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Three. I'm there 3days a week now. :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Howsie said:


> *Three. I'm there 3days a week now. :smokin: *


Where are you located in Holland then?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Harry chasing Andre....*

Brands Vid May 2003 GTROC


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Nice one:smokin:


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Harry chasing Andre....*



somberg said:


> *Brands Vid May 2003 GTROC *


oh come on!
Marilyn Manson! 
nice vid 

ciao

Romo


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

not Marilyn Manson


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*VERY O/T*

yooooops....Rob Zombie?

ciao 

Romo


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*thread hijack*

guessing game moved here

Vid Post


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Yes i mean the vids at 8200 rpm
And what is the name of that song of the WiP2.wmv video??


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

It's Tillmann Uhrmacher - On The Run.

Cheer,
Stéphane


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Update:

suspension geometry changes implemented to get rid of nasty understeer and exceptional tyre-wear that Skylines suffer from. Front is finished. Result: fantastic. Rear suspension needs more modifications still.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Update:
> 
> suspension geometry changes implemented to get rid of nasty understeer and exceptional tyre-wear that Skylines suffer from. Front is finished. Result: fantastic. Rear suspension needs more modifications still. *


Way to go Andre!!!


----------

